# Cats meowing loudly with toy?



## johnnyleeds (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi folks

I have two 18 month old cats and one of their favorite toys is a small cuddly purple snake. The toy is made from plush material, the same as most teddy bears etc are made from and it curls round in a kind of spiral shape and has a large head with 2 boggly eyes. 

The cats have loved it since they were kittens and they sometimes cuddle up with it when they go to sleep. I've noticed that they both carry this toy snake about in their mouths and when they do this they make the loudest meowing noise I've ever heard a cat make, its sort of a yodelling yowling noise and they make it while holding the snake in their mouths. 

At first it was just the black cat that would do this, but in the past few weeks I've noticed the tortoiseshell one will do the same. I find this toy snake everywhere, sometimes I wake up and its on the pillow next to my head, then later on in the day it will find its way into the living room. Is this peculiar behaviour for cats or is it pretty typical? 

My cats have loads of stuff to keep them entertained as they live with me on the top floor of a ten storey tower block, so they dont play outside on the balcony unless I'm with them. I have scratching posts / dozens of balls and other toys for them to play with, plus they keep each other (and me!) entertained chasing after one another and play-fighting endlessly. I was just curious about how they behave with this particular snake toy and wondered if they are pretending its prey or something else. If anyone knows what I mean I'd love to hear what you think.

thanks

Johnny


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont know what it means, but Willow is exactly the same with a toy squirrel!

It is the kind that you can open the tummy and put catnip in it, and we have two of them, and also a duck and mouse in the same range. She is only like it with one of the squirrels ( I know which one because it has the most threadbare tail!), and it doesnt matter if I have replenished the catnip or not.

So I'm not much help, but you're not alone, and it is kinda cute


----------



## johnnyleeds (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Mcwillow, what absolute darling little kitties! here is a photo of my two:


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

One of mine does it too. She makes the same yowling sound when carrying around the soft toy than when she is calling her kittens. So I think they are "pretending" that the toy is a kitten....


----------



## johnnyleeds (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmm, yes it could be something like the cats think the furry toy snake is a kitten, they do snuggle up with it. Or I wonder if they think its a piece of prey that they fetch to me as a present? Its not actually a cat toy from a pet shop so it doesnt have cat-nip inside it or anywhere to put catnip, I actually think its a Mcdonalds toy as I once saw another in the toys section of a charity shop and it was in one of the polythene bags like you get toys inside 'Happy Meals'. I wish I'd bought it as the original one is getting a bit tatty now and it would be handy to have a replacement as they love it so much. Its like a purple plush snake with a yellow tummy and two eyes on its oversized head. Its only about 15 cm long and its kind of curly in its shape.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

johnnyleeds said:


> Hmm, yes it could be something like the cats think the furry toy snake is a kitten, they do snuggle up with it. Or I wonder if they think its a piece of prey that they fetch to me as a present? Its not actually a cat toy from a pet shop so it doesnt have cat-nip inside it or anywhere to put catnip, I actually think its a Mcdonalds toy as I once saw another in the toys section of a charity shop and it was in one of the polythene bags like you get toys inside 'Happy Meals'. I wish I'd bought it as the original one is getting a bit tatty now and it would be handy to have a replacement as they love it so much. Its like a purple plush snake with a yellow tummy and two eyes on its oversized head. Its only about 15 cm long and its kind of curly in its shape.


I think the snake is from a curly wurly Easter egg (i bought the hubby one & he got me the freddo frog one!!)

tried to entice my two with it but they just look at me blankly so if you want a replacement just give me a shout although you know they'll probably not pay any attention to the new one


----------

